# Sticky  3rd Party Fix for 95/98/ME for Daylight Savings Time



## Mulderator

Since Congress passed the New Daylight Savings Time effective this year, computers without Windows XP or updates or without Vista will not reset its time correctly this year (or future years)--it will be 3 weeks late in the spring since they are starting DST three weeks early and one week early in the fall. So for Windows 95/98/ME, there is a 3rd party utility to fix your time--go here:

http://www.intelliadmin.com/Daylight...20Download.asp

and scroll down to Free Downloads.

The update is for these time zones:

-Alaska Standard Time Zone
-Central Standard Time Zone
-Eastern Standard Time Zone
-Mountain Standard Time Zone
-Pacific Standard Time Zone
-Atlantic Standard Time Zone (Canada)
-Newfoundland Standard Time Zone (Canada)

So if you are not in that time zone, don't download it.

*I haven't tried these fixes, so do it at your own risk. Perhaps someone else can let us know how it works*


----------



## smeegle

Thanks, Mulder.


----------



## hewee

I got mine installed a couple hours ago. Not really a install because it just adds the change to the registry and you can run it again to undo it.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Good to know :up: I still have a machine running 98.


----------



## Mulderator

Mulder said:


> *I haven't tried these fixes, so do it at your own risk. Perhaps someone else can let us know how it works*


Here is a link to how to backup and restore your registry, so you can do that and then feel a lot safer about running this fix since if it doesn't work, you can restore the registry from before the fix:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322754/


----------



## raybro

Hello all... I downloaded and installed the DST fix on my Win98SE system and then ran the test suggested on the download site. As instructed, I reset the date and time to Nov 4, 2007 at 1:59 AM. When the time reached 2:01 AM there was no change in the time as was expected. Although it was not suggested, I also tried setting the time to March 11, 2007 1:59 AM and still no change occured. Therefore I'm unsure whether the fix was effctive. I sent a private message to Hewee asking if he ran the test and he replied it did not work for him either. Has the test worked for anyone?

Raybro


----------



## hewee

It never worked for me either.

I also was thinking maybe the patch needs to load up after the new time change at boot up so shut down and restarted PC but nothing changed.

Also I got Dimension 4 v5.0 that does the time change to the atomic clocks http://www.thinkman.com/dimension4/index.htm and it did not do anything.

Changed the time on my own and made the time off a couple min's and then ran Dimension 4 v5.0 and it fixed the time and made it right.
I think Dimension 4 v5.0 works great but it may not know that your clock is a hour off if it only check's the min's and sec's.


----------



## Augie65

I installed the patch several weeks ago on a windows 98se system I have and it worked perfectly today. You can try this test site that I used on xp, 98se, and a mac. 
http://dst.cdes.umn.edu/


----------



## hewee

I got the DaylightSavingFix98.exe patch and ran it.
I go to the test site Augie65 and it says...
Your system does not appear patched for the DST 2007 change!
Use the appropriate link for your computer's operating system 

So the patch never worked.


----------



## raybro

Thanks Augie65, that at least gives me some confidence. I did run the test from the link you gave and it said my puter was OK. However, I activated the fix prog and removed the fix and ran the test again and it still sid my system was OK. So I dunno. Guess I'll leave the patch in and see what happens in November.

EDIT... Hewee posted while I was typing so now I'm really confused Augie65's site says mine is OK and Hewee's is not. Anybody got a suggestion other than just leave it alone?

Raybro


----------



## hewee

I wonder if any other programs that are installed on your PC has a effect on the patch?
Can't think of a program right now but know I have seen the day light checkbox setting in other tweak programs.


----------



## Augie65

When I tested my 98se at the site, the first time I received a message that it couldn't determine what time zone I was in. I then closed down and when I went back, the test proved OK. This morning my 98se had changed to the correct time when I booted it up. Of course, that doesn't mean everyone's computer will work the same on any software install. Mine worked, so I don't know why others may not.


----------



## hewee

Augie65 I think the other day when I did not pass the test it said " it couldn't determine what time zone I was in" so who knows what is going on.


----------



## Augie65

I don't know hewee, when I first installed the patch, I rebooted before I did anything else. I always figured any change in the registry needs a reboot. Don't know if that made any difference or not. You can see on the forum today that some are having problems, but most are ok. Just computers I guess.
Did the site every pass the test for you?


----------



## raybro

OK, think I got it. The test by resetting the clock to Nov 4 is bogus (at least on my system). Here is what I did to verify the patch works. 

Insert your Win98CD and click browse CD

click Tools

Click reskit

click Config

Click tzedit.exe

This will show you what the start and end date and times for DST are set to. I removed the fix and the times were the old settings. Then I installed the fix and the times were set to the new (correct) settings. You can also just go in and edit your settings manually with this method.

I'm satisfied the patch works on my system.

Raybro


----------



## hewee

Where in the registry do you look and edit?


----------



## raybro

Hewee... I did not do a direct edit to the registry. The change is implmented thru the tools available on the win98 CD. But if you are interested, the location of the time zone info is: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/system/currentcontrolset/control/timezoneinformation.

Raybro


----------



## Mulderator

hewee said:


> Where in the registry do you look and edit?


See this article, hewee--it says it applies to Windows 2000, but it should work with all Windows versions:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/914387

Download the tzedit utlity and use that. There is a link on that MS page, or use this link:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/5/8/a/58a208b7-7dc7-4bc7-8357-28e29cdac52f/tzedit.exe


----------



## Mr.Pilon

dont know if this relates to time change issue or not, every time I turn off my computer it resets to 1/1/99 midnight, I looked in regedit local machine etc but can not figure out how to get the thing to keep current time.
Maybe something as simple as replacing the batery but am not sure.
(if this is in wrong thread please feel free to move it to right one)
any and all help would be apreciated as it gets tiresome setting the clock manually every time.
I dont know when the problem started as I always have my wrist watch on so never looked at the time till daylight savings message came up on browser.
Thanks


----------



## raybro

A remote possibility is it may be associated with the infamous W2K "Problem" back in Jan 1, 2000 when all the world computers were supposed to go bonkers. I just don't remember the details of that fiasco. Check your Windows update and be sure you have the W2K fix installed. Also as you implied, the CMOS battery is another possibility and is simple to try. Be aware that when you remove the CMOS battery, your BIOS will reset to the default settings. Of course, if the battery IS defective, that will have happened already.

Raybro


----------



## lakrsrool

I am using WIN98SE so my computer wouldn't adjust to the new daylight savings time. I finally found a cool freeware application called Zone Manager that will allow me to change the daylight savings time settings. It was the only software I could find available which will allow me to not only edit the existing time zone settings but will also allow me to create as many new zones as I want so when Congress has another inclination to mess with the time again (which as we know makes very little impact on energy savings anyway) I can just create another time zone setting if necessary. The utility also has a Clock Synchronization as well.

For me this makes more sense than using a patch that will only fix the Daylight Savings Time to the settings that Congress has currently inacted. Of course another patch will be needed if Congress inacts another time zone change. This application avoids this by allowing the user to create as many "custom settings" as needed.

A reference to this great application:
http://www.5starsupport.com/tutorial/time-zone-settings.htm

Saving the short cut to your "custom time zone" as described in the link above is optional. Of course you can even create multiple time zone short cuts on your desk top if that is useful to you.

Where you can find Zone Manager:
http://www.karenware.com/powertools/powertools.asp


----------



## Mr.Pilon

my issue was with a dead battery, replaced it and everything works fine, but will download the dst fix to be on safe side.


----------



## Mr.Pilon

i am running 98 on my computer, but when i try to download the patch it tells me it only works on windows 98 and wont let me download it.any ideas?


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss

http://www.download.com/Atomic-Clock-Sync/3000-2350-10061823.html


----------



## softrain

Maybe I'm missing something,but why would you need to download
anything when all you have to do is click your time on the taskbar and
when the clock opens up, just change the time and date???


----------



## softrain

I already left this comment, but in case it doesn't post, I said:
Why would you need to download anything when all you need to
do is click your time on the taskbar, and when the clock opens on your
screen, change the date and time to whatever's correct. click 
APPLY, and that's all there is to do.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss

@softrain
I completetly agree with you, but that behaviour is indoctrinated by means of the Microsoft culture: Windows does everything for you so that you do not have to think for yourself. In that way they can force their will onto you if you are not hampered by any critical thinking, what most indows users seem to be. Example? Try to erase the folder My Documents.


----------



## raybro

ZeRealBigBoss said:


> @softrain
> I completetly agree with you, but that behaviour is indoctrinated by means of the Microsoft culture: Windows does everything for you so that you do not have to think for yourself. In that way they can force their will onto you if you are not hampered by any critical thinking, what most indows users seem to be. Example? Try to erase the folder My Documents.


No disagreement regarding the 'Microsoft Culture" thing, but this particular download has a specific function whereby it changes the date in the registry on which the daylight savings time changes are implimented in the future. That way one does not have to mess with it 2 times every year. Automatic features such as this are, after all, fundamental operations for a computer.

This operation can also be done by manually editing the registry or accessing the relavent registry entry via your windows CD using the tzedit.exe tool. See my previous posts #15 & #17 for this info.

Raybro


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss

Many things on a computer are repetitive and so basic that they can be automated. IMO there is a borderline, however, and the area passing that is the Microsoft Culture. Instead of considering the user to be an intellectually independent, the Culture does everything ad extrema to treat him as a half-wit. The most known example is the paperclip, but do not forget e.g. the automatic word and sentence finishing or the autocorrection. All that was based on a previous idea of Melinda, who initially came with bright design of a living room as the user interface with Fido, slippers and everything else homely to click on. I wonder how much more professional the HI would have been had she not been the boss's favourite and appointed head of the HI development.

And let's be honest; Whatever Windows version you use, the qualification "Professional" defenitely is not applicable. Ever tried to permanently delete the privately popular, but for most bussineses effectively timewasting directory "My Photos" or "My Videos"? Well, the normal argument is: it doesn't harm that it is there. That may be so, but that does not invalidate my point of view, although that not really may be general consensus.


----------



## raybro

OK

Raybro


----------



## softrain

ZeRealBigBoss said:


> @softrain
> I completetly agree with you, but that behaviour is indoctrinated by means of the Microsoft culture: Windows does everything for you so that you do not have to think for yourself. In that way they can force their will onto you if you are not hampered by any critical thinking, what most indows users seem to be. Example? Try to erase the folder My Documents.


Post 27:ZeRealBigBoss: I appreciate you taking the time to email me about the DST crises. I have the philosophy that I do everything the simplest and most efficient way. I have no time for extra fluff. If you have a complicated mind and would rather do things the hard way...I suppose you may reap some personal satisfaction in the end. As far as "WINDOWS" INDOCTRINATION, I am indoctrinated by noone. If I could have turned the damned clock forward by spitting on it, I would
have done that. You over-presume sir.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss

The benefit of being human is the interaction with others; forcing one's ideological views onto someone else, be it on personal or national level, does not fit in that definition, so I avoid that. Consequently, stating my opinion abvout something does not imply in any way that I intend to critisize someone else for thinking differently; if you conclude that, then I have redacted my wording not clear enough.


----------



## jr6300

On my ol' NT 4 SP6a box @ work I just turned off Automatic DST & changed the time manually.

BUT, I'm still running Office 97 Pro so there wasn't a patch available for my Outlook. When the old DST time passed all my reminders were an hour early. I then just rechecked Auto DST & Outlook is corrected. Not really that much of a hassle.

I'm so accustomed to "work arounds" with some of my software I use that this is almost a normal "routine" until I get my new PC in place.

(Same routine @ home on my poor Me PC but w/Office 2000 Premium)


----------



## Mr.Pilon

Try this one on for size,
I was not able to run the patch on my system so I gave it up for lost, then came the message(just after the original DST date) that my clock had been reset.
I was very surprised to find out that it was 9:02 am Feb. 4, 1980  (oh man I have to go back to the 7th grade, that sucks (lol)).
Needless to say I downloaded the atomic clock and now my date and time stay right here in the future where they belong.


----------



## john1

I like having my PC's adjust themselves for DST and for GMT.
And i like them letting me know they've done so with a little box.
It reminds me to manually set the other clocks in my house.

John


----------



## Guest

I got a DST patch for my Win95-B from here:
http://www.mdgx.com/add.htm#TZU

It went in smoothly and worked perfectly. Patches also available for other Windows versions.


----------

